# Ameristep Doghouse



## Wang Dang (Nov 8, 2004)

I bought this blind last week for my son and I to hunt out of when we are in the woods together.  We used it last night.  I felt like we had enough room and each had a good view out of the windows.  We had a doe come within 25 yards of us and she didn't know anything was up.  Unfortunately my son missed the shot.  I feel like it is easy to carry, set up, and take down.  I'm glad I bought it.


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 8, 2004)

I have one... don't use it much,, but I do like it


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 8, 2004)

I have 1 too. When I hunt with my son and I in it it's a little tight, but not too bad. We have taken deer at close range out of it.


----------



## PWalls (Nov 10, 2004)

Agree with you guys.

Good blind for a father/son hunt. My son and I have sat in it very comfortably. I will be taking him during Thanksgiving again to sit in it. Holds me and him plus chairs and gear, no problem.

Would be a little too tight for two adults with gear and chairs.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 11, 2004)

What about a girl friend?


----------



## ramblinrack (Nov 11, 2004)

Ga-Spur said:
			
		

> What about a girl friend?


 shouldn't be a problem at your age gaspur...after all, you'll just be lookin for a lil while, til you fall asleep?

 :


----------



## PWalls (Nov 12, 2004)

Girlfriend?

No problem. She would be sitting in your lap anyway.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 12, 2004)

I have a ground blind big enough for me and Ramblinracks twins. Strickly to expose them to hunting of course.


----------

